# stomach problem



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

How is your Leelo doing now that she's been home a few days? I hope she is doing better and eating enough/more. I don't have any other advice, sorry.


----------



## Icegates (Mar 15, 2013)

she not responding well and i have to take her to the vet again since she got a dehydration so shes on drip again.. the doctor said that she don't have much time left.. 
I'm against putting animal to sleep and i really don't have the hearts when i look into her eyes.
actually its weird since the first problem are vomiting and after 2 weeks they found cancer, and really bad liver failure.
it really pains me to see her getting weaker everyday..
she still eats her liquid food even though she has to be feed


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Im so, so sorry for what you are going through. Everyone on this forum can relate. I am not trying to judge you in your decision not to put your sweet Leelo to sleep as we all do what we think is best in each situation and I do know people who are against it for religious reasons, but in my mind, it comes down to quality of life and is the animal suffering? Cancer has taken many dogs on this forum. Most often, the diagnosis is sudden and the outcome very poor. A huge percentage of all GRs will die of it. Generally speaking, it is not a painless process and our babies have ways to tell us it's time if we can get past our tears and see them. Loving them is so easy, loving them enough to let them go so, so hard. Please know our thoughts and prayers are with you and Leelo. ((hugs))


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with Bodiesmummy. It is so hard to let them go but it sounds like your Leelo is suffering and is that what you want for your baby? Cancer is so horrible and painful. Letting them go is painful for us but not for them. Whatever your decision, Leelo is in my thoughts.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry for what you are going through and good thoughts are being sent your way. I'm not judging you. But, simply stated, if it was my dog I would commit the last act of kindness and mercy and release her from her suffering...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your Leelo. 

I respect your wishes of not wanting to put her to sleep, but it is the ultimate gift of love you can give your dog if she is suffering and in pain. I've had to say goodbye to too many dogs during my lifetime. It's the hardest thing I've have ever had to do and it doesn't get any easier each time. It's unbearable to think of them not being in your life anymore, but for me it was even more unbearable to watch them suffer. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Icegates (Mar 15, 2013)

actually the cancer is not active.. its more like a lump cancer and shes having that for over 3 years ... the size is always the same .. shes been miss diagnose about 3 years ago (her heart has water in it and have to be operated.. ) if i listen to the doctor that said she has to be operated she would have died 3 years ago

for now the best thing i could do is visit her everyday and told her about her baby girl at home.. believe it or not .. she respond really well just like human did.
and when shes tired she just look the other way and than goes to sleep..

for me .. putting animal to sleep is like i`m the ones who killed her.. 

i have to put 1 of my dog(Terry 13yrs) to sleep 6 years ago..because of thorax and lips cancer ... he loves to eat .. i even gave him his last papaya before the doctor put him to sleep and how he look into my eyes and the way he barks every times he waiting for his night snacks is like saying will you come again tomorrow and bring me more papaya.. ,he even bite the doctor whose going to put him to sleep...3 people have to hold him down just to put him to sleep.. its more like an execution than act of kindness..that image still in my head till now..

8 years ago my golden(9yrs) died in my lap because of heart disease.. he waited for my sister to come home .. but sadly my sister cant, so i pick up a phone let him hear my sister voice and said to him.. "im so sorry Benson i cannot make it in time .. and please dont suffer to wait for me" after that he look at me and his body was in shock for 2 sec and than he passed away 

Thank you for all of your prayers for my Leelo..


----------



## Icegates (Mar 15, 2013)

Today i lost my beloved Leelo.. she passed away in her sleep 
once again Thank you for all of your prayer for my Leelo


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Leelo...


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Rest in peace Leelo. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Icegates.... thoughts heading your way to help ease the pain in your heart!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Leelo.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leelo*

Icegates

I am so very sorry about Leelo-I'm sure she is playing with my dogs at the Rainbow Bridge, my Smooch and Snobear.

I added her name to the Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-12.html#post4744282


----------

